# Hello to everyone !



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

Dear all,

I'm new to this forum and 
1-I'd be happy to connect with anyone who is also in the Greece forum. 
2-I'd also like to hear from you about how I can buy some property and shift to Greece, what to keep in mind etc.

About self:I am an Indian permanently living and married in Russia since 1984, a globetrotter and have been to Greece twice in 2008 & 2009 on vacations and I am positively in to shifting to Thesalonik area for a after retirement retreat.


----------



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello Elen!
Thanks for the reply. Im still new to this forum and have yet to know how everything works.

1) I am planning to check initially a ground floor 3 room flat(2 bedroom) say around 60sq metres not old or in need of renovation. Hopefully should have electric heating, 220 volts electricity, hot water facility, a natural fireplace, enough water pressure to make a washing machine work,It could be located say 500 metres away from the sea beach. Since I plan to keep a hyundai accent car it can be not very far from the village/town. 

Optional are:Swimming Pool/verandah/Additional land to the flat.

In fact I saw Neo Fokea, Mudania, Kalithea and I liked these places.

2) I am a multilingual communicative guy (I know 5 languages) so Im sure within 6-8 months I can do a course at the Aristotles University in Greek.

3) Although I am ok on my finances but IF possible id like to be busy.
Certainly not a sloggish job but something to keep me busy, moving.
It could be a small family bizness. Though my priority is to ENJOY my life as I have slogged enough!
Any advise?

4) I also wanted to know what is the monthly need for a family of three if u have a flat, a car and spend your money accurately!

5) What are the problems people usually face when they shift to Greece?
health issues etc

6) How is winter in these places?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Gurminder said:


> Hello Elen!
> Thanks for the reply. Im still new to this forum and have yet to know how everything works.
> 
> 1) I am planning to check initially a ground floor 3 room flat(2 bedroom) say around 60sq metres not old or in need of renovation. Hopefully should have electric heating, 220 volts electricity, hot water facility, a natural fireplace, enough water pressure to make a washing machine work,It could be located say 500 metres away from the sea beach. Since I plan to keep a hyundai accent car it can be not very far from the village/town.
> ...




Who is Elen?
Is she some invisible being that only you can see?


----------



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Who is Elen?
> Is she some invisible being that only you can see?


Hi Veronica!
As I said before Im still quite new to your forum and its features.
I got this today from Elena on the forum (Maybe she is a visitor??)

------------
Today 09:20 AM - permalinkelen 
Hi,
what kind of land would you be looking for (in town, by the sea, etc - let me know and maybe i can help!
---------------

I am an experienced forum user but then each forum has some features of its own.
In any case do help me to understand the working of your forum so that i can interact with its members. )
Thnks


----------

